# Pony Clamp Bench



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I completed a bench using pony clamps for the end vise and T tracks for an adjustable stop. I did away with the slide portion of the clamps and welded a short pipe to a flat plate and mounted it to the side of my top. This allows about 3 " adjustment on the clamps which is plenty because of the slide adjustment on the T track. 

I also made adjustable legs using T nuts and a fender washer welded to a short piece of allthread. This gives about a 5" adjustment range. 
I used a cheap vise on the other end and have about $150.00 into it as it sits.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

That is a very innovative bench. Should be very handy for your glue ups not to mention just holding work while you mill it.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I like that alot... for those that don't have access to a welder, one could drill thru the pipe and insert a threaded rod, or even a bolt on the pipes for the pony clamps, and make the appropriate cuts on the wood to hold it.

Thanks for posting... May have to steal some of this idea


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, thanks for a great idea, I feel like kicking myself for not thinking of this before. I have some spare t-track that's been sitting around the shop for months and I've had a hard time with different sized projects and being clamped for work with hand tools. PROBLEM SOLVED, thanks Dean!


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Very nice bench and the differences in your bench verses mine are quite obvious mainly the set up of your pony clamps. You don't need that extra clamp on the ends of your t-tracks to pinch a small piece, but you can't remove your clamps as easily as I can if they get in the way. Glad I could be of help to you. Your bench looks great.

As time has passed, I find my 2 bench top saw horses to be the best add on, but I like all of my add on jigs. If you wish to revisit my bench for ideas f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/

I'm still extremely pleased with my bench. I'm sure you will enjoy yours' for many years to come. I'm glad you tweaked my bench to suit your needs. Nice job

Can't seem to get those links right. Go to search and type in "versatile small shop work bench-unique" - do 2 words work bench


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this will help Bernie*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/

nice ideas here from all! :yes:


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Woodnthings... you are always so helpful and an asset to this site.


----------

